# توليد طاقة نظيفة



## سيناوى81 (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الكرام
اريد الاستفسار عن كيفية توليد طاقة و استخدامها من :
* طاقة شمسية 
* طاقة الرياح
كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء منهم
وهل يمكن تجميع هذة الاجهزة يدوى
وما أسعارها ؟
وان كان هناك مراجع يمكن الاستعانة بها فارجو التوضيح


----------



## الساحر (13 أغسطس 2009)

طاقة الرياح تنطلق سريعًا للأمام

كان لطواحين الهواء التقليدية التي كانت مستخدمة في طحن الحبوب أو
ضخ المياه دورًا باعتبارها جزءًا من المناظر الطبيعية الريفية لعدة قرون في
مناطق كثيرة من العالم.
والآن نجد أن المحركات التوربينية التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح قد أصبحت مصانع
للطاقة تقوم بتوليد الكهرباء بسعر تنافسي.
ونظرًا لما تتمتع به هذه المحركات من تقنية فائقة التطور ومزايا اقتصادية
فضلاً عما تقدمه من فوائد بيئية، فإن طاقة الرياح هي الأسرع انتشارًا ونموًا
الآن، كما ستعد على المدى المتوسط أقوى مصادر توليد الطاقة الكهربية
المتجددة في جميع أنحاء العالم.
وفي نهاية عام ٢٠٠٧ - وصلت السعة الإجمالية للطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة
من طاقة الرياح إلى 93.8٦٠ ميجاوات في أكثر من ٧٠ بلدًا في جميع أنحاء
العالم، بالإضافة إلى حدوث ازدهار في سوق طاقة الرياح حيث وصلت السعات
% الإجمالية الجديدة المثبتة إلى ١9.8٦5 ميجاوات في عام ٢٠٠٧ ، أي ما يعادل ٢٧
من معدل النمو السنوي.

مميزات استخدام طاقة الرياح
• توفر طاقة الرياح طاقة كهربية نظيفة وغير ضارة بالمناخ بأسعار تنافسية.
• تخلق المحركات التوربينية التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح فرص عمل بالإضافة إلى
ميزات اقتصادية للمناطق المحرومة. حيث تخلق صناعة التوربينات وكذلك
خدمات التخطيط والصيانة فرص عمل بالإضافة إلى توفير دخل للمجتمعات
المحلية من عائدات الضرائب والإيجارات المحصلة مقابل استغلال الأراضي.
• تتعامل المحركات التوربينية التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح مع نطاق كبير من
التطبيقات التي تتراوح ما بين عدد قليل من الكيلووات إلى العديد من
وحدات الميجاوات. حيث تقوم التوربينات بجهد ١٠ كيلووات غير المتصلة
بالشبكة الكهربية بإمداد المزارع والقرى الصغيرة بالطاقة، بينما تقوم مزارع
الرياح البحرية بإمداد شبكات المناطق الصناعية بعدة مئات من وحدات
الميجاوات من الطاقة ذات سعات التغذية المثبتة.
• تعد المحركات التوربينية التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح بمثابة الأساس المثالي
للطاقة المختلطة مع غيرها من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة الأخرى، سواء كان
ذلك في شبكة الكهرباء العامة أو في شبكة صغيرة.


القواعد المتعلقة بالتشغيل
تعد المحركات التوربينية التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح بمثابة مصانع لإنتاج الطاقة
تتميز بتقنية فائقة التطور. ومن السهل أن نتعرف على كيفية تشغيلها.
تتعامل الشفرات الدوارة مع الطاقة الحركية للرياح وتحولها إلى طاقة
ميكانيكية، ومن ثم، يتم تحويلها إلى طاقة كهربية من خلال أحد المولدات.
ويعتمد المهندسون على خبرتهم التي اكتسبوها خلال عمليات بناء الطائرات
للاستفادة من ميزة القوة الرافعة للرياح عند تصميم المحركات التوربينية
الحديثة التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح.
واليوم، تأتي الشفرات الدوّارة الأفقية ثلاثية الأجنحة في مقدمة الشفرات.
وقد ثبت بالفعل أن تلك الشفرات يمكن الاعتماد عليها من الناحية
الميكانيكية، إضافةً إلى شكلها الجذاب بجانب ما تتميز به من هدوء أثناء
تشغيلها.
وهي مصممة بشكل عام لتوفير أكثر نواتج تشغيل المولدات مثالية عندما
١5 مترًا/ث، على الرغم من أن تلك الشفرات - تتراوح سرعة الرياح ما بين ١١
يمكن أن تعمل أيضًا بفعالية على سرعات أقل للرياح.
وعندما تشتد قوة الرياح بشكل كبير، يتم خفض مستوى الطاقة الناتجة؛
وذلك لضمان الحفاظ على ثبات مستوى إمداد الطاقة إلى الشبكة.
وتستخدم تقنية التحكم الحديثة عندما يتم توصيل المحركات التوربينية التي
تعمل بطاقة الرياح بالشبكة وذلك لضمان عملية نقل تدريجية „سهلة“ مما
يمنع حدوث تقلبات في مستوى التيار الواصل إلى الشبكة.
وأصبحت عمليات التنبؤ بمستوى طاقة الرياح الناتجة عملياتٍ موثوقًا بها
بحيث أصبحت التكهنات المتوقعة بأحوال المناخ خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة
دقيقةً إلى الحدّ الذي ينخفض بمستوى الاختلاف في تلك التوقعات إلى نحو
١٠ % فقط. ومن ثم، يمكن لمشغلي الشبكة دمج طاقة الرياح بسهولة أثناء
عملية تخطيط طريقة استخدام مصنع إنتاج الطاقة الخاص بهم.

التصميم
عبارة عن محرك توربيني يعمل بطاقة الرياح ومتصل بالشبكة، يتألف من
شفرات دوارة ومحور دوّار ومولد مع إمكانية وجود علبة تروس ومولد للتيار وبرج
وقاعدة ووصلة الشبكة.
الطاقة الناتجة عن المحرك التوربيني الذي يعمل بطاقة الرياح
تعمل المحركات التوربينية الحديثة التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح ببطء مما يؤدي إلى
إنتاج مستويات من الطاقة تتميز بالفعالية، إلى جانب تميزها بالهدوء خلال
تشغيلها.
وحسب الموقع، ينتج المحرك التوربيني الواحد الذي تصل سعته إلى ١.5
ميجاوات ما يتراوح بين ٢.5 إلى 5 مليون كيلووات ساعة من الكهرباء في
العام.
وهذا بالتالي يوفر قدرًا من الطاقة يكفي احتياجات ما يتراوح بين ١٠٠٠ إلى
٢٠٠٠ من الأسر التي يتكون كل منها من أربعة أفراد في ألمانيا، أو قدرًا من
الطاقة يلزم لإدارة اثنتين أو ثلاث من القاطرات الكهربية.
يزداد ناتج المحرك التوربيني الذي يعمل بطاقة الرياح بزيادة اتساع المساحة التي
تتحرك فيها الشفرات الدوارة، وكذا بزيادة سرعة الشفرات الثلاثة حسب
سرعات الرياح.
وهكذا تؤدي الزيادة في سرعة الرياح بنسبة ١٠ % إلى زيادة مستوى الطاقة
الناتجة بمقدار الثلث.
ويُعد متوسط سرعة الرياح في الموقع مؤشرًا مهمًا على حجم الطاقة
الناتجة من المحرك التوربيني الذي يعمل بطاقة الرياح.
وتتميز الأبراج الطويلة بأنها عُرضة لقدر أكبر من سرعات الرياح، بالإضافة إلى
التقاط الشفرات الدوارة لقدر أكبر من هذه الطاقة.

الطاقة الشمسية
الاستخدام المباشر لطاقة الشمس
يمكن تقسيم الاستخدام المباشر للطاقة الشمسية إلى نوعين: الطاقة الحرارية
الشمسية )توليد الحرارة( والخلايا الشمسية )توليد الكهرباء(. تصف مجموعة
العرض هذه طريقة التحويل المباشر لضوء الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية.

الخلايا والوحدات الشمسية
تحول الخلايا الشمسية ضوء الشمس إلى كهرباء من خلال استخدام ما يعرف
ب „التأثير الكهروضوئي“ )الفوتون = ضوء(. تُعد خلايا السليكون أحادية
البلورات وثنائية البلورات الأكثر انتشارًا في الوقت الحالي. كما أن عدد الخلايا
الرقيقة الموجودة في الأسواق في تزايد منذ عدة سنوات. وتتصل الخلايا الفردية
كهربيًا ببعضها البعض، ويتم وضعها خلف غطاء زجاجي لتُكون وحدة
شمسية.

أنظمة الخلايا الكهروضوئية
استنادًا إلى الاستخدام الخاص، يتم تكوين الوحدات وتوصيلها كأنظمة كاملة
مُثبتة مع تزويدها بمحولات ومنظمات شحن وبطاريات وأشياء من هذا القبيل.
ويمكن تصميم عمليات تركيب الخلايا الكهربية الضوئية كأنظمة مستقلة
أو كأنظمة متصلة بالشبكة. ففي الأنظمة المستقلة، يتم مقارنة محصلة
الطاقة مع الاحتياجات المطلوبة من الطاقة، وإذا لزم الأمر، يتم مقارنتها بواسطة ما يتم تخزينه في المراكم أو ما يتم إلحاقه بمصدر طاقة إضافي )النظام الموَُلَّد(.
أما في حالة الأنظمة المتصلة بالشبكة، فتُعتبر شبكة الطاقة الكهربائية
العامة بمثابة وسيط تخزين للطاقة بطريقةٍ فعالةٍ.
مزايا توليد الطاقة الكهروضوئية
• توليد الكهرباء بدون ضوضاء وانبعاثات
• نطاق تطبيقي كبير، يتراوح بين التطبيقات الصغيرة مثل حاسبات الجيب
التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وصولاً إلى إنتاج الطاقة في المنازل الخاصة
والمصانع الكبيرة بحيث يصل ناتج الطاقة إلى عدة وحدات من الميجاوات.
• لا توجد أجزاء متحركة تتمتع الأنظمة بفترة استخدام طويلة
• إمكانية استدامتها بيئيًا عالية لا يسبب استخدام السيليكون
والتخلص منه أي أخطار بيئية.


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكر خاص للاخ الساحر
طالما استفدنا من موضوعاتك ومشاركتك
ربنا يكرمك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الساحر (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي عبدالرحمن.................


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (26 أغسطس 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عبدالرحمن.................


شكرا على الرد
بارك الله فيك اخي واكرمك


----------



## shaban21000 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد
الكلام عن طاقة الرياح جميلا الا انه يحتاج الى اضافة ولو من الموقع وهو بسيط جدا وهو التربين والقوة كذا وثمنه كذا ويعطى كذا وات 
لذا نتحرك من الكلام الى العمل ونقول ان الموقع اخذالاتجاه العملى المطلوب 
لذا نرجو الاعلام عن مكان البيع والسعر والاصناف الممتازة واسعارها


----------



## shaban21000 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبعد 
اما من ناحية الطاقة المشسية فلقد وصلت فى بعض المواقع ان السليكون الزجاج المطاوع (رقائق البلاستيك)
كل مجموعة =36وحدة 4*9 وجرحة عرضية وموصلة طولية ببعضها لكن ماهو الشيء الموصل وماهى المادة التى 
يقوم اللحام بها
مطلوب معرفة نوع السلك الموصل ونوع مادة اللحام هل هو قصدير ام غير ذلك


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر الأخ ساحر لكن هل تعرف اي تباع الخلايا الشمسيه


----------

